# Bedroom light question



## orstalk (Oct 13, 2008)

Would you all recommend 2 1000w hps 
or 3 600w hps
for a bedroom converted into a grow room, approximately 10x10

?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2008)

*I would go with the 3 600 watters.  *


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

600 watt = 80,000 L....X3 = 240,000 L
10 x10=100 sq.ft......2,400 L. p/sq/ft. ..or about half of what is recommended.


----------



## orstalk (Oct 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> 600 watt = 80,000 L....X3 = 240,000 L
> 10 x10=100 sq.ft......2,400 L. p/sq/ft. ..or about half of what is recommended.



Thank you for this...I can see how the math works now.

I probably won't be using the entire space, but if I was, what would you all suggest for lighting?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2008)

*Well if Hicks math is right and i'm sure it is your gonna need another 2 or 3 600 watters to cover your 10 x 10 space.  That would put you at or around 5,000 lumens per square foot. :hubba:  *


----------



## orstalk (Oct 15, 2008)

How many plants can be grown under conditions like this?
Say, 5 gallon pots.


----------



## newbudz420 (Oct 15, 2008)

if just growing straight up withot training : all natural I would leave about six inches between the pots. that should be enough room


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

to light an aera that is 100sq feet, you are going to need close to 5000 watts.  I like to use the formula of 50 watts / sq ft.  A 1000 watt hps will cover at most a 4 x 4 foot area.


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2008)

..hee hee mass'', I used to 'always' quote "watts p/sq. ft."  as a "rule of thumb", untill someone _informed_ me that it wasn't the _proper_ method of estimating light for plants.  ..


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, yeah I find that it works the best for me anyways


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 15, 2008)

I use 4000w in a 10 x 10 room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> lol, yeah I find that it works the best for me anyways



LOL--I just find the math easier.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 15, 2008)

So, would a 600w hps or mh be ok for a grow room that is sealed off, 4'x4'x7', my 1000w is covering a 4x4' tray right now, but i think the light could be distributed over a larger surface.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

No, IMO, a 4 x 4 needs a 1000


----------



## JBonez (Oct 15, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> No, IMO, a 4 x 4 needs a 1000



the more the better! just built my flowering room, just gotta get the ventilation figured out before the trial run.


----------



## Tater (Oct 18, 2008)

IMO don't plant the entire 10X10 room.  If thats your ultimate goal work up to it.  Trust me you will want to make plenty of changes to your setup along the way getting a little better each time.  Why not plant a 4X4 area and throw 2 600watters on it.  If you are on your game you could be pulling 500-700 gram if not more.  Besides if you plant the entire 10X10 room how do you do anything in there lol.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 19, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Besides if you plant the entire 10X10 room how do you do anything in there lol.


 
Very carefully and with your gut sucked in.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 19, 2008)

10x10 sounds like "work" instead of "fun hobby" to me.


----------



## orstalk (Oct 19, 2008)

you guys are all very right, I'm just trying to plan it all out, thanks a lot.


----------

